# Lake Houston Luces Bayou bridge at launch area



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

Hello,

Anyone know if you can get a center console boat under the luces bayou bridge there at the luces bayou boat launch? Was thinking about toughing all the water and try a little fishing in the morning.

thanks in advance!


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

As high as Luces is right now I doubt you could get a kayak under that bridge. Up from 8ft to 25ft.
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/tx/nwis/uv/?site_no=08071280&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060

Maybe put in at Lake Houston Marina off 1960 and get in the bayou at the mouth. Be carefull, it's likely ripping current.


----------



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up! You think it would be worth trying to fish for bass in there?


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Maybe, I never fished it like this. Maybe Day Lake? 
I'm struggling myself as to where to go, neighbor. Turtle Bayou is probably just as bad.
I've had our 21ft center console in Luces. I came from the lake and don't remember if we went under the bridge. Maybe??


----------



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

thanks for the info...IF its up that high it should push the fish up shallow but at that level I'm not sure if I can get to them. I think I'll sleep in in the morning. LOL


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

I've fished Lake Houston for 60+ years, wait until the water level steadys out and starts to clear/fall and you will have better luck. Luces should be the 1st to settle out.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

bowmansdad said:


> I've fished Lake Houston for 60+ years, wait until the water level steadys out and starts to clear/fall and you will have better luck. Luces should be the 1st to settle out.


Good advice. 
You have a couple more years of fishing it than I do. My earliest memory is of Strange's camp on Luces at the old wooden bridge, I think. Late 1950's??


----------



## jtcowboys (Feb 25, 2014)

Rather-b-fishin said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anyone know if you can get a center console boat under the luces bayou bridge there at the luces bayou boat launch? Was thinking about toughing all the water and try a little fishing in the morning.
> 
> thanks in advance!


I went and looked at the bridge today,, very high water but I think its do able to get under the bridge but the guys I spoke to , didn't get a bite and the current was very strong its mud muddy water


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

*bridge clearance*

I went and looked today. There may be 4 foot of clearance under the bridge. I wouldn't be able to get my center console under it. This white bass boat in the pic cleared under it. I don't think his Power Poles had much clearance though. Bulkheads are under water at the launch. 
BJ's Marina had water on the driveway, but looked useable.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

*Ponderosa Bridge Clearance*

I, too have a T-top on my 22' Pathfinder Center Console 
(for reference) and cannot get under that bridge if the lake is over full pool. I think I clear by about 4" at full pool.
It's too close to try with anything above full pool.
Good Luck.


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

I put in at ponderosa yesterday and have a ranger 361v with a short windshield, my deck fishing seats would not of made it under if they were not folded down I'll put it like that. The current was kicking with alot of solid floating debris. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------

